# Do you like yourself



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

btw, holy shit, so that's how an ENTP react : "what are you fucking arguments?" and "hey, I propose something : ..."?

That's fucking awesome


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Mick Travis said:


> It appears some have.


>4 yes
>2 no

Bad, bad, bad, bad. We need more self-hating people in here.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

No!!!


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Lakigigar said:


> No!!!


As expected from an INFP.


----------



## photon (Dec 8, 2017)

My toenail hates itself. "When will I ever be smooth and pretty again?"


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

photon said:


> My toenail hates itself. "When will I ever be smooth and pretty again?"


What a feminine comment to do.

(shit, am I going to comment all the godamn posts in this thread?)


----------



## photon (Dec 8, 2017)

TeamPB said:


> What a feminine comment to do.
> 
> (shit, am I going to comment all the godamn posts in this thread?)


To be fair, I don't do my nails and toe nails unless I have to cut them. I don't color them and don't care about them. But my toenail is also sentient. Shh.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

photon said:


> To be fair, I don't do my nails and toe nails unless I have to cut them. I don't color them and don't care about them. But my toenail is also sentient. Shh.


Why do women even care about this unimportant part of their body?


----------



## photon (Dec 8, 2017)

TeamPB said:


> Why do women even care about this unimportant part of their body?


I don't know! I'm a lady and I've never got my nails done. I just cut them so they don't dig in to my skin. I got dragged out of the house once to get my nails done and I hated it. :< (I don't count that as me getting my nails done with my own will, it was done with force)


----------



## Zeptus (Jan 30, 2018)

Im a fucking legend!


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Neutral but I accept myself.


----------



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

Yes. I've even fapped to myself.


----------



## Zeptus (Jan 30, 2018)

Ecchi said:


> Yes. I've even fapped to myself.


----------



## Deseret (Dec 6, 2017)

What's not to like? :smug:



Ecchi said:


> Yes. I've even fapped to myself.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Why do people view the thread and then not vote


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I used to dislike myself.
I said mean things to me.
One day, I thought that if someone else spoke to me in the way that I did, I would not tolerate it.
I would tell them to stop, immediately.
So I told myself to stop, immediately.
And I learned to like myself.
Because myself is a fun, passionate, empathic, and creative esfp.
And that is a good thing.
Also because I can't divorce myself. There is no way for me to escape from me. Or from myself or I, either.
So I may as well accept and like myself.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

Glenda Gnome Starr said:


> I used to dislike myself.
> I said mean things to me.
> One day, I thought that if someone else spoke to me in the way that I did, I would not tolerate it.
> I would tell them to stop, immediately.
> ...


Thank you for giving me an excuse to upload a 10 year old song of mine...

https://soundcloud.com/androidlove/big-mistakesmp3/s-CNivg


----------



## richard nixon (Sep 14, 2017)

No, I absolutely HATE myself.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Ecchi said:


> Yes. I've even fapped to myself.


If hate-fucking is a thing...is hate-fapping a thing too?


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

richard nixon said:


> No, I absolutely HATE myself.


Oh, hello, Cho Tan Nguyen


----------



## my_poetic_device (Aug 6, 2016)

Very much 


~drifting on the echoes of the hours


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

1300 views and only 62 votes so far. Don't be shy, people.


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

Neutral.

Lets just say I don't, but don't care about it either.


----------



## Vasirion (Aug 13, 2018)

I do like myself, but sometimes I have to fight with the feeling that I’m never good enough. It’s like “yeah, I like myself, but I’m still garbage”. I hope someday I’m gonna be able to convince myself that maybe I’m not perfect but I shouldn’t feel so bad because of that.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Somewhat, but I suffer from bad _maximization syndrome_. It is highly unlikely until I get this (under control), I will be able to be "satisfied" with myself or anything, for that matter. It drives me crazy, sometimes too. If only I could sit down and feel 'satisfied' and not 'stagnant' at the same time.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

I'd say I'm neutral. In the same way I don't really "like" anyone else; people are just people and I feel we shouldn't be berated or celebrated for it. What matters, I think, is how we use our existence.

When I'm less objective, I have the potential to really hate myself sometimes, and other times I can become egotistical by overly appreciating the good things I'm capable of. It just depends on the moment. But I don't think there'll ever be a time when I can honestly look at myself and be like "You know what? You're an alright fellow." Lol


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Most of the time. Some days more than others.


----------



## ponpiri (Apr 30, 2017)

Yes, very much so.


----------



## Rong Wong (Feb 16, 2018)

As a perfectionist, I was never good enough. Now that I'm more of a 'near enough is good enough' person, I like myself a lot more. 

I no longer put a wall of resistance in front of everything I do. I function better without the shackles of self-criticism. 

Let other people judge me, I’m too busy living.


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

I like myself, flaws and all. But it definitely took some time for me to be decent enough for me to like myself.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

Super Sodomy Squad said:


> 1300 views and only 62 votes so far. Don't be shy, people.


Maybe there are a bunch of people who want to vote that they like themselves but want to be honest about their answer. They might need a few days to work that out.


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

Catwalk said:


> Somewhat, but I suffer from bad _maximization syndrome_. It is highly unlikely until I get this (under control), I will be able to be "satisfied" with myself or anything, for that matter. It drives me crazy, sometimes too. If only I could sit down and feel 'satisfied' and not 'stagnant' at the same time.


Sounds familiar. I feel stagnant for about 95% of the time. I feel like I could reach so much better than I currently do.


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

Lol never. The moment I 'like' and 'accept' myself is the moment I'll stop growing as a person.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Candy said:


> Lol never. The moment I 'like' and 'accept' myself is the moment I'll stop growing as a person.


...or you could just interpret the thread in terms of the actual definition of "like," which has nothing to do with complacency and/or stagnation.


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

Super Sodomy Squad said:


> ...or you could just interpret the thread in terms of the actual definition of "like," which has nothing to do with complacency and/or stagnation.


I interpreted it how I interpreted it. You could choose to ignore my answer. That's honestly how I feel in regards to "liking" myself personally. Get a grip.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

24/7. All day, every single day. Yes.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

We're multicellular organisms. We have to love ourselves, or our internal communities become dysfunctional.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Mick Travis said:


> We're multicellular organisms. He have to love ourselves, or our internal communities become dysfunctional.


Our skin cells die everyday and then regenerate. That's real love.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

Notus Asphodelus said:


> Our skin cells die everyday and then regenerate. That's real love.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Mick Travis said:


>


:laughing:


----------



## Dissentient (Apr 14, 2018)

Overall, yes. But I'm never 100% satisfied with anything, including myself.


----------



## X A N A (Jun 21, 2018)

I hate myself. I have hardly any redeeming qualities. I am blunt, insensative, cold. A terrible partner, because I can't express emotion without collapsing under the pressure of anxiety and awkwardness that pervades my mind when I try to. 

I am probably a good roommate, that is about it. But friends? I can't deal with emotional closeness, so unless you just want a friend to talk to once in a while with zero emotional reciprocation. I am probably your dude.

Im just a cocktail of issues, pretending to be interesting.


----------



## Peppermint Mocha (Jun 19, 2011)

I chose neutral.

Right now I'm dealing with serious Anxiety/Panic Attacks as well as High Blood Pressure
While the meds do help I haven't felt like me in a long time


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I like myself better now that I have officially delete my Facebook account. I like it better here.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

The love I have for myself is on Kanye West levels


----------



## adumbrate (Feb 13, 2017)

It might sound weird, but I rarely think about it at all. (I voted neutral) I don't really have issue with what I feel about myself, because most of the time I think my existence is a fluctuation of circumstances and behaviors. What happens to me vs. what I do about it, etc. A lot of times it seems like I'm not just "me" but someone or something that is a result or connection with something else. The world can be beautiful and terrible, and if I adhere to a certain aspect of it, it means I'm disconnected from the rest, which is equally untrue.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

No


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Neutral. I don't really care for some reason. I used to but something happened I guess. I don't know and I don't feel like delving into it. It's boring and useless. It would serve me in no real way that I can use. One extreme is akin to solipsistic arrogance and the other to self destruction.

Nope. Don't care.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

Mammon said:


> Neutral. I don't really care for some reason. I used to but something happened I guess. I don't know and I don't feel like delving into it. It's boring and useless. It would serve me in no real way that I can use. One extreme is akin to solipsistic arrogance and the other to self destruction.
> 
> Nope. Don't care.


edgy


----------



## septic tank (Jul 21, 2013)

not really

some days i feel better about myself than others, like today

so i voted neutral


it's getting better, slowly


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Mick Travis said:


> edgy


Why sempai


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

Mammon said:


> Why sempai





Mammon said:


> One extreme is akin to solipsistic arrogance and the other to self destruction.


I thought that you were saying that if you liked yourself, you would take advantage of it.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Mick Travis said:


> I thought that you were saying that if you liked yourself, you would take advantage of it.


Sorry, my memory is fuzzy. Did I ever say that to you? I don't think I did.

The 'were saying' part is kinda confusing. I can either imply that you misread my message or that you think I ever said anything to you that implied I'm a constant state of conviction where I think like this.

So... which is it lol


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

Mammon said:


> I can either imply that you misread my message


I was actually direct in saying...



Mick Travis said:


> I thought that you were saying


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Mick Travis said:


> I was actually direct in saying...


I have dissociation 24/7 so it's hard sometimes.


----------



## catharsiis (Mar 27, 2017)

I guess I'm alright.


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

Yes, I like this cool little person that likes indie music and California, and once I had a vision of my own funeral and felt absolutely terrible and irresponsible about leaving the earth to the assholes who watch Game of Thrones and don't care about climate change. I wondered what polar bears and northern spotted owls would do without me. I'm real yeah. Fuck you.


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

Well, im a human and i think humans suck.
So i guess i don't like myself, but i still like myself more than i like other humans.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

If a person doesn't love oneself, how can a person get close enough to help oneself?


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

There are some behavioural cues that make me think that deep down im not wortwhile so id vote no


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

Yes I do.


----------



## JanM00 (Nov 12, 2018)

For the most part, yes


----------



## Arvelm (Dec 2, 2018)

Generally, Yes. I think liking myself motivates me to improve myself and achieve my goals.


----------



## Suntide (Dec 22, 2018)

Hell yeah, I'm one of my most favorite people to hang out with. Which is a good thing considering I have no choice.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

yee


----------



## musixxal (Nov 14, 2018)

most days, i'm fucking awesome

some days i'm slightly less awesome


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm not a remarkable person. I don't have any remarkable qualities. I feel mostly neutral about this.


----------



## Fatal Destiny (Oct 4, 2018)

It honestly depends on the day


----------



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName (Nov 25, 2015)

Honestly,I don't know the answer.


----------



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName (Nov 25, 2015)

Mick Travis said:


> If a person doesn't love oneself, how can a person get close enough to help oneself?


What if the Person Doesn't know if he loves himself or not?


----------



## Mone (May 22, 2017)

Physically yes.
Mentally? Well generaly I do but I still need hella of an improvement. Working on that. :kitteh:


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

No.

And don't tell me to love myself.


----------



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)

I fluctuate between loving myself and hating myself (just like everyone else in my life). Right now I'm in a love-state.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

Sangam swadik said:


> What if the Person Doesn't know if he loves himself or not?


I can tell by the way I treat myself. If I do make a mistake in my eyes, I'm understanding and forgiving of myself. It's the same as loving other people.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

Neutral because it changes / depends...and at times I feel like I don't even exist.


----------



## Arawan (Jan 3, 2016)

I got ways to go, but I'm pretty alright. I ain't better or worse than anybody else.


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

Nope.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

I kinda think i'm better than everyone else but hate myself at the same time if that makes sense? The only person I know and understand is me, but I also hate me and wish I was better.


----------



## rishabhpuri (Jan 22, 2019)

I like myself, in fact, everyone should because when you can't love yourself then every other person will run away from you.


----------



## managua tarantella (Jan 23, 2019)

yeah i like me


----------



## Emancipation (Jan 24, 2019)

Glenda Gnome Starr said:


> I used to dislike myself.
> I said mean things to me.
> One day, I thought that if someone else spoke to me in the way that I did, I would not tolerate it.
> I would tell them to stop, immediately.
> ...


preach sis!!!!!! :toast: that's the spirit


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

I do like myself. I don't expect myself to be perfect and while I always want to grow and improve, I'm *not* judging myself too negatively when I flail. There are things I love to do that bring me joy and I don't get to do them enough. But when I make time for myself I like the person I am. Do I get disappointed in myself when I don't live up to the standards I set? Sure. But I don't beat myself up for it very often. Usually I get over it and get back to liking who I am.


----------



## HiJagd (Jan 26, 2019)

Of course not. The best definition as to what I am and have always been is a giant glass dildo. Sponsored by: Modern art is still shit - Youtube.

Especially the one with periods on those underwear.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Well enough, yes I do like myself.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Well, I don't know... I rely a lot on others to give me a sense of whether I'm likable or not. My own ego is going to be biased.


----------



## Ziegel (Feb 11, 2019)

Who else could I trust. No one so...


----------



## KJL (Feb 7, 2019)

Yeah, I had no choice but to learn about, and like myself while growing up. Had to be strong, because I could only rely on myself.


----------



## Tomie (Jul 29, 2018)

No, I don't think I can until I'm more accomplished in life


----------



## Ziegel (Feb 11, 2019)

KJL said:


> Had to be strong, because I could only rely on myself.


This is the ultimate life lesson. Trust is temporary and people tend to exploit and cheat.


----------



## Ave Maria (Feb 13, 2019)

Nobody is perfect, including me, but yeah I'd buy me a drink. erc3:


----------

